
Hyperloop One Makes History with World’s First Successful Full Systems Test - protomyth
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/hyperloop-one-makes-history-with-worlds-first-successful-hyperloop-full-systems-test-300486754.html
======
IanDrake
I would hesitate to call it a full systems test. Maybe the drive and vacuum
systems but that's probably the easy part.

The hard part is to make this work while embarking and disembarking pods from
a non vacuum atmosphere and handling all failure modes.

Just like software development, they're 90% complete but now comes the other
10% which takes 90% of the total time.

